# Looking for Mommy's due end of Feb. 2013!



## hollyw79

:hi: I just got my BFP today @ 9dpo :thumbup:

I'm nervous and hoping everything goes well! I have an amazing 9 year old son, and an almost 5 month old baby! I'm definitely worried about having 2 back to back like this but it IS what I wanted and I'm just jumping in :happydance:

My EDD is going to be 2/19/2013 :happydance:


----------



## lch28

congrats hun!!!! my edd is February 14! valentines day!

I lost my daughter in February at 23 weeks due to an incompetent cervix. We are thrilled to have already conceived again (this was our first cycle trying) but i am also just terrified. losing my baby was the worst thing that has ever happened to me and i want my rainbow so bad


----------



## hollyw79

Awww congrats!!!!! 

I'm so sorry for your loss :nope: no doubt that had to have been devastating. I had a miscarriage last February at 7 weeks and it was the worst thing that has ever happened to me in my life. :(

Lots of healthy baby dust for us :)

So are you going to find out the sex of this baby or wait until delivery?


----------



## lch28

thank you hun, i am sorry for your loss also =[ its terrible. 

i am def going to find out the labor. i could never have the patience to be surprised lol! what about you? your son is so cute!


----------



## hollyw79

aww thanks :) 

Happy 5 weeks!! :happydance:

I also plan on finding out the sex!!! I have NO patience :rofl: Neither does my husband though :haha: 

How many children do you hope to have?? My 9 year old is from my previous marriage.. so my husband said he wanted to have this maaaybe be our last.. but now that I'm preggo again so close to our last son.. he isn't so sure which makes me happy! :) 

For me.. I think it will depend if this is a boy too.. if it's a girl~ it "might" be my last. I told my DH though~ if it's :blue: .. don't be surprised if I ask you for number 4 :)


----------



## lch28

thanks honey! last time my husband didn't wanna know but i did, so he left the room when the ultrasound tech told me. then he came back in and was like okay never mind tell me :haha: I want 3 children. I am extremely high risk though, so i am not sure how i will feel after this pregnancy. I may want to wait a good 4 years for our next, just because it is really such a hard time for me. I am still young so that is good.

Do you have any symptoms? In your previous pregnancies when did your symptoms start? I am kind of concerned because i don't have any morning sickness. The only symptom i really have is a bigger appetite and some fatigue. I know i had terrible morning sickness until 12 weeks last time i just don't remember when it started.


----------



## hollyw79

Lol that's too funny about your dh coming back in!! 

I think a four year gap is great! If I was younger, I probably would have waited longer to try.

Aww I hear ya on symptoms... I dont feel much yet. Maybe a little more tired but not as bad as last time. I also feel more interested in food lol but that may be my own mind making that up! Pregnancy is a great excuse to be more lenient on my diet! It is very normal for symptoms not to hit until after six weeks.. I do remember that!!!


----------



## lch28

thats great i feel better. i am sure nausea will show with a vengeance and i will curse myself for ever wishing for it! hey sorry i don't know why i said husband he is my fiancee lol. are you using your lmp for your tickers or ovulation date?


----------



## hollyw79

I am PRAYING For some :sick: :haha: Seriously- I am feeling SO insecure right now!! :dohh:

I am using my ovulation date.. I was using opk's and I know what day I ovulated so that's what I'm going by~ what about you? 

Have you or will you have any blood work done to check your beta levels?? 

I am out of town right now on vacation ~ I come back Thursday. I'm going to call tomorrow and set up an appointment with my doctor to have my beta levels checked. I think it will bring my some reassurance to see if everything is going ok. When I had a miscarriage- my levels were not rising like they should and I knew that meant a mc- and sure enough- I lost that baby. 

Where abouts do you live??


----------



## lch28

hey honey. i went to my scan yesterday - and nothing :cry: so i was really sad, my doctor told me it was fine, i thought i was 5w2d, then realized i ovulated on cd20 (used opks and charting) which means i am actually 4w5d. Hopefully that explains why we didn't see anything.. he said not to worry but i can't help it. Got my beta levels checked again - impatiently waiting for those results.. at 11dpo my beta was 52. yesterday was 18dpo so hoping it will be a nice big number to put my mind at ease. so sorry about your mc hun =[ i def miss the innocence of my first pregnancy, now i worry about every little thing..

I live in New Jersey. born and raised hehe. Was always considering moving from here at one point but since my angel baby Sophia is buried here i am staying forever. I see you live in Florida??


----------



## hollyw79

Oh no :( I'm sorry about the scan. It is waaaay too early to see anything though. Did they see a little black gestational sac or not yet? 11dpo beta @ 52 is GREAT!!!! I'll be praying for another good beta!

I called my doc yesterday~ I go Saturday for my 1st beta and Monday for a 2nd. I wish I wasn't out of town or I could have gone today :nope: the waiting sucks! and what's worse is that I'm having a terrible time here and I am so ready to leave :( 

Yup.... I'm in Florida... moved down from NY back in 1997 :thumbup: I miss living up north!


----------



## lch28

they didn't see anything, only my uterine wall thickening, he says its much to early plus we messed up my dates cause i had late ovulation. i hate waiting too, results aren't in yet today i called..

sorry you want to go home hun. i love living up here but would really love to live in florida too!


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> they didn't see anything, only my uterine wall thickening, he says its much to early plus we messed up my dates cause i had late ovulation. i hate waiting too, results aren't in yet today i called..
> 
> sorry you want to go home hun. i love living up here but would really love to live in florida too!

the thickening is a GREAT sign! :thumbup:

so did they tell you when you might have a follow up u/s?? Or does that depend on the beta??? My OB told me I'd have to wait to find out what my beta was before determining when the ideal time is to come in. I'm 100% certain of my dates though. 

Florida IS great in a lot of ways-- but definitely not around the holidays! 

Have you told many people you are preggo?? So far.. only our parents and siblings know. I haven't told my 9 year old son yet and I won't until I see the hb! Praying it all goes ok to get to that point!


----------



## lch28

i have only told my mom and fiancee..

my progesterone was only 10 at 11dpo. do you know anything about that


----------



## hollyw79

I don't know much about it.. but if there is any concern~ you can always ask your doc for a progesterone suppository to help?? it won't harm anything to take it. 

I found this online- and looks like you fall within range--

Guideline to Progesterone levels during pregnancy:

&#8226; 1-28 ng/ml Mid Luteal Phase (Average is over 10 for un-medicated cycles and over 15 with medication use)
&#8226; 9-47 ng/ml First trimester
&#8226; 17-146 ng/ml Second Trimester
&#8226; 49-300 ng/ml Third Trimester

*There are many averages for progesterone levels. These charts are a very broad guideline&#8212;speak with your health care professional for more specific guidelines for you.

**Remember - These numbers are just a GUIDELINE -- every woman&#8217;s hormone level can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm


----------



## hollyw79

also-- was your u/s transvaginal or abdominal?


----------



## lch28

it was transvaginal. i dont know. i am not feeling well today


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I'm sorry :( Preggo symptoms or just not feeling well???


----------



## lch28

no no symptoms i am just sad.. i am always worrying and now that my progesterone is apparently low i am super upset. then i think that i should be 38 weeks right now, instead i am 4... i love this baby so much already, but i still think about my daughter every day, i am feeling so many emotions, happy, excited, scared, depressed, its a bit much now and the hormones must not be helping. maybe once my dr assures me my progesterone is okay or gives me some supplements i will feel a bit better


----------



## hollyw79

I totally understand the insecurity. A loss definitely changes things- especially in your case when you were farther along. :hugs: I feel very insecure myself and I've probably cried like 5 times in the last few days!! BUT the emotions are a sign of pregnancy and that all is well! From what I read- your progesterone still falls within the normal range. 

Praying for you!!! :flower:


----------



## lch28

hey hun i am so emotional too i cry all the time..

my beta is 2000 :happydance: and my doc says progesterone is borderline low so he wants to start me on supplements to be safe


----------



## hollyw79

Great, great beta!!!! And I'm glad he is giving you progesterone ... that will definitely help with peace of mind!!! :hugs:

I am actually coming home early from my vacation so I am getting my first beta tomorrow and second on Saturday .. say a prayer for me!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello!! :hi:

I got my :bfp: on Tuesday, 9DPO - CD23 of our first cycle NTNP! :D My tests are getting much more obvious and pinker! Yay! AF is due tomorrow. According to countdowntopregnancy, my EDD is 24th Feb. :D I told DH my news last night, with an early Fathers' Day card with 'Happy Fathers' Day, Dad to be' on it. :)

Hoping we can all be buddies! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

mrsswaffer said:


> Hello!! :hi:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Tuesday, 9DPO - CD23 of our first cycle NTNP! :D My tests are getting much more obvious and pinker! Yay! AF is due tomorrow. According to countdowntopregnancy, my EDD is 24th Feb. :D I told DH my news last night, with an early Fathers' Day card with 'Happy Fathers' Day, Dad to be' on it. :)
> 
> Hoping we can all be buddies! :happydance:

:hi: Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: I got my bfp on 9dpo too :) That's amazing that you got it so quickly NTNP! Awesome!! TTC *sucks* so it's great you didn't have to wait to long! :) 

Awww love that idea for your hubby!!! I thought about waiting until Father's Day ~ but that would have been 11 days and that's too long for me to keep my mouth shut :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was all up for waiting until Sunday, but DH reminded me last night that he won't be with me on Sunday (he's working!), so I decided there and then to give him the card I'd already written from 'Baby Swaff'. :D


----------



## private26

hiya i'm due 19th feb too! congrats all!x


----------



## hollyw79

lch28~ how are you feeling today??

mrsswaffer~ that's great that you incorporated father's day into it :) Will you have blood work done or what's your next step?

private26~ that's a good due date :haha: you need to get a ticker!! :)


I had my 1st beta blood draw today.. was hoping to get the results today but unfortunately didn't~ so I'll find out tomorrow & then I go Saturday for the 2nd. PRAYING for good numbers!!!


----------



## lch28

mrsswaffer congrats on your bfp hun! what an amazing way to tell hubby, he must be over the moon!


private26 congrats and welcome!

i am okay today.. i am just so sad about my progesterone level and so scared to mc again. i am taking supplements but i am still just really bummed and my scan isn't for 11 whole days. 11 days of torture.

did you get your beta today?


----------



## hollyw79

lch28~ It's understandable to worry about your progesterone~ just remember you still fall within the normal ranges and you're doing what you can :hugs: 

*******


I got the results from the blood work I had done yesterday~ my beta levels yesterday for 16dpo were 820 :happydance: This is an AWESOME number! I go tomorrow for the 2nd draw to make sure they are doubling! PRAYING!!!! I should find that result out Monday :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

yay!! that is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you. when is your scan?


----------



## hollyw79

I'm guessing not until July 10th which is soooooo far away!


----------



## lch28

so will you be 8 weeks?? i hate the waiting, its all a waiting game.. ttc you wait for af to end, wait to ovulate, two week wait, get your bfp, wait for scans, wait to meet baby,, ughhh!


so i called my doctor cause i just needed some reassurance. first i wanted to make sure its okay to "clean" myself out everyday because this crinone build up is just disgusting.. sorry tmi ladies. he said that was fine and not to keep the build up there. then i asked what he thought about my levels and if it was really that low. he said that he is very confident this is a viable pregnancy, i was only 3w4d when i got my blood done, and that my level really is not so low and if i wasn't a high risk pregnancy he wouldn't be putting me on the progesterone anyways, and my beta is great. he said i can most likely stop it if i want too on june 25th if my levels come back normal. hoping my scan shows a beautiful hb. i don't know if i will feel comfortable stopping the progesterone but will see. have full confidence in my new doc


----------



## mrsswaffer

I called my doctor's surgery today and made an appointment for Monday to get confirmation and a referral to the midwives, who I will see at approximately 8-12 weeks. :) AF was due today, and of course, she never showed. I got 'Pregnant 1-2' on a Clearblue Digital today. :happydance:


----------



## lch28

i was soo happy the day af was due and she didn't show. even though i already knew i was prego it was the best day ever lol. i wish i could take a cb digi!! they don't sell them in the U.S


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, why not? It was so amazing seeing the word come up!! :) We filmed it for our family announcement at 12 weeks. :)


----------



## lch28

awww that is so sweet. not sure, they just don't sell them here


----------



## hollyw79

lch28~ I think I would probably take the progesterone the entire first tri.. I've talked to a lot of women on here to who take it and they ALL take it until the 2nd tri starts :shrug: The first tri SUCKS! :haha:

mrsswaffer~ :yipee: I'm glad the :witch: stayed away! And I agree- I wish they had the CB digi's that say how many weeks you are! 

Speaking of 12 weeks ... are you keeping it hush hush until then??? 

What about you lch?? When will you publicly announce??

I'm going to wait until after 8weeks/when I see the heartbeat.. around that stage. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We want to wait until the 12 week scan, just to make sure everything is safe. The only people who know (aside from the BnB girls) are me, DH, and a few senior people at my work. I'm a nurse, so I come into contact with a lot of hazardous drugs and do a lot of manual handling, so I had to tell them straight away really. I don't want to announce it to everyone else at work until the scan (or as late as I can before then), but one of my colleagues keeps asking me, "Are you pregnant yet?! Have a baby!" She asked me yesterday, and for the first time, I lied and said that I wasn't! :D


----------



## hollyw79

that makes sense~ especially with your job. 12 weeks seems too far away!! :) I found out I was having a boy @ my 12 week u/s with my son Grant~ hoping to find out this time too!! 

I WANT to tell people but I don't want to jinx anything either! I want to just get into the safe zone.. once you see the HB and get past 8 weeks.. the odds of anything happening are less than 5%... so that's why I'm going with that timeframe :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, that sounds nice. I'm constantly worrying something will happen! 5 more weeks, and I'll be into the (mostly) safe zone. :) Wait wait waiting! Trying to stay relaxed!


----------



## hollyw79

Same here! I'm constantly analyzing how I feel :dohh: 

And here is a picture of my family ~ 


https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/Grant-April2012_03.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, how lovely! You all look gorgeous. My family is my avatar! This little poppy seed is #1 for us. :)


----------



## lch28

aww what a beautiful family you have honey!

i am also waiting till 12 weeks. only people who know is bnb girls my mom and my fiancee. i can't keep a thing from my mother lol, she knew before i even told her

i can't wait to see the hb ugh


----------



## hollyw79

I know... the HB is SUCH a big deal and major hurdle!!!! 

I go this morning for my 2nd blood draw to check my hcg levels & should find out Monday- prating for a good increase!!!!


----------



## lch28

i hope so hun!! my hcg levels they say are great.. just progestreone is low.. i will be so relieved if my levels of progesterone are higher . next appt june 25th


----------



## hollyw79

:growlmad:

I drive all the way to the lab this morning and my freaking order for the blood work is NOT there!! I don't know if the doctor forgot to fax the 2nd order or if the lab misplaced it or what- nurse said yesterday both were faxed though. I'm sooooo pissed! :( And it's the weekend so they are closed so I couldn't get it done

I probably am going to have to repeat it now and wait even longer. Really upsetting :nope:


lch~ will your b/w be checked again on the 25th??


----------



## lch28

OMGG im sorry id be sooo mad !!!!!!!! one time when i was pregnant with my angel baby girl sophia i had a horrible yeast infection.. LIKE TERRIBLE!! and i called doc at 3pm on a friday, he "called in" my suscription, never did it, i go pick it up and its not there!! wtf!!!!! 

on june 25th ill get a u/s (praying for hb) and another beta and progesterone check. if i see my lil baby bean with a hb and my progesterone is normal, i may throw a party. june 25th is the day after my due date so i dont eve wanna imagine getting bad news that day.. as june 24th will be really hard for us


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I'm sure the 25th will be a nerve wracking day :wacko: If your dates are accurate you should be able to see the hb :thumbup: Exciting!!!!

I'm sorry about the due date coming up :nope: I had an u/s with Grant ... the first 3d/4d ... on my EDD with the baby I lost~ it was very strange :nope: 

Praying for a good scan for you!


----------



## lch28

thanks honey have you gotten your beta?


----------



## hollyw79

I find out in 3-5 hours..praying!


----------



## lch28

what was your beta results hun?


----------



## hollyw79

I got the phone call...


great news-- my beta is 7004... today is 21dpo.. It needed to be 4980 to be doubling... so that's great! Doubling Time (Hours): 38.78
My estrogen was 360 or something and they said needed to be over 100 so that's good ( I know nothing about that)

what concerns me....

when I got my progesterone done the other day it was 30.. today they said it was 23. She said normal is 20-25 for a healthy pregnancy ... what scares me is that it dropped-I wouldn't care if the number was lower initially-- I had to tell the nurse that I had another doctor check my progesterone (1st labs were done elsewhere-- long story) and that it was 30 when they checked it. She told me not to worry at all- that each lab is different and uses different tools and that my number was a good strong number. SO WHY THE HECK CANNOT I NOT be worried out of my mind???? What's funny is that my sister (Nurse Practitioner) told me this very thing yesterday-- each lab has different values -- and here I am freaking out about it.

On a separate note- they volunteered to have me come in and do an ultrasound on thursday and do blood work again if the doctor wants- but she said probably won't need to since my numbers are so good -- again- why am I freaking out with her raving at how good my numbers are?? I may just ask the doctor to draw them again thursday too for my peace of mind to compare.

I've read online about it.. and I've read it can fluctuate and seeing how I had it done in 2 places.. I should let it go bc its such a great number still!! pray for me!!

first tri sooooooooooooo sucks!!!!


----------



## lch28

aww your beta is great hun.. don't worry about the progesterone both those are great numbers but i would ask them to keep an eye on your level.. if you eat before your test you can lower the number by a lot.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 6 weeks hun!! 

I go this morning for my 1st u/s!! I know I won't see much... but I am glad to be going!


----------



## lch28

did you go??????? hope you can show me the pic!!

my u/s is on june 25th. my first one i was only 4 weeks 4 days but all they saw was my uterine wall thickening so i am upset.


----------



## hollyw79

well.. at 4w4d.. that's super early still and VERY normal!!!! 

I did go.. 

All went well.. measuring right on target for where I am supposed to be and there was a little tiny yolk sac :) I go back in 10 days for another u/s to check the heartbeat.

I asked about the progesterone and he said my number was awesome... that I could have 5 blood draws and they all will be different so not to worry at all about that which was relieving to hear!

So. All is well for where I am at and I go back July 2nd!

And here is a picture: 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/NewBaby62112.jpg


----------



## lch28

awww look at the little bubs!!! yay so happy for you!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeeep! Amazing. :) I hope I get a picture to take home at my early scan!


----------



## lch28

sometimes you have to ask for it


----------



## hollyw79

thanks :hugs:

The next one is the big one.. the heartbeat... if we can all make it there~ our odds will be really good!! fx'd!


----------



## lch28

oh man. the heart beat.... wish i could go to sleep till monday and wake up at my doctors office.. ill feel so much better after this visit if all is well. i am getting my stitch placed in at 12 weeks exactly


----------



## hollyw79

I hear ya!!! the hb is SUCH a big deal!! 

That's good you'll get a stitch at 12 weeks... do you have to reduce your activity???


----------



## lch28

only if my cervix shortens then ill be on bed rest.... except once the cerclage is placed.. i am on complete pelvic rest. no sex!


----------



## hollyw79

Is that a good thing or a bad thing on no sex :haha:


----------



## lch28

it is awful!!!!! lol! i mean hey ill do anything for the baby but my god. and to think of all the sex i did when ttc.. (every day sometimes twice a day) and now its all gone =[ =[ lol. and my fiances like its okay well have sex after the babies born.. lol like hmm honey you mean 6 weeks after the babies born??

sooo i am having a serious issue waiting one more min for my doc appt.. i am about to call and make up some reason i cant come on monday and see if they have an appt today but then im scared it will be too early to hear a hb anyway


----------



## hollyw79

I hear ya on moving the appointment up.. you sound like me!!!! I will say- it might be too early... might not be.. I saw Grant's hb @ 5w6d.. but then I know that's really early :shrug: I know it sucks waiting~ but it probably would be better to wait until monday honestly. The odds are a lot higher seeing it then!


----------



## lch28

yeah i decided to wait lol.. i am happy because i have to get weekly vaginal scans after 12 weeks to make sure my cervix hasn't shortened so ill get a look at baby every week until labor


----------



## BabyDeacon

:hi: im vicki im due 21st feb :-D i have a 8 month old son


----------



## lch28

aww hi hun your son is adorable! have you gotten a scan or doc appointment yet?


----------



## BabyDeacon

went to see Dr today and im having the bubba out of area so there reffering me to the hospital.. shouldnt be to long tbh,
ill explain.. i live in croydon surrey and ill be having baby in bromley kent.. the hospitals actually closer and i work there so its easier for appointments ect..
Thank you i must update pic of ryan... hes changed so much now


----------



## lch28

hes beautiful =] were you ttc or was this a surprise?


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> yeah i decided to wait lol.. i am happy because i have to get weekly vaginal scans after 12 weeks to make sure my cervix hasn't shortened so ill get a look at baby every week until labor

oooh that's awesome!!!!!! :happydance: is it 12 weeks yet?!? :haha:



BabyDeacon said:


> :hi: im vicki im due 21st feb :-D i have a 8 month old son

:hi: Welcome! Exciting to have 2 so close together in age, huh!?? :) Are you nervous at all?? I am a little bit but I know it will be ok!


----------



## lch28

i know i can't wait for 12 weeks! not looking forward to getting my cervix stitched up... sure that won't be too comfortable.. plus you spot for a few days after and ill be totally freaking out .


----------



## hollyw79

One of my friends on here went through pretty much the exact same thing you did.. she had a healthy baby boy a few days after me! :hugs: I have no doubt it's worrisome.. the good thing is that you'll be monitored very closely!!


----------



## lch28

did she have an incompetent cervix? did she get a stitch?


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> did she have an incompetent cervix? did she get a stitch?

Yes.. sadly she went through a loss too :(

So she got a stitch, had the cervix checks, and delivered fine a few days after me!


----------



## lch28

awww yay thanks so much for telling me that.. 

soo i wanna ask you if this is normal cause i have no idea and don't remember from my last pregnancy.

i guess since conception i had some mild cramps. they stopped around 4 1/2 - 5 weeks but have started again. its nothing that has me doubling over in pain or anything and no spotting of course. but i am just concerned over every twinge i feel!! do you think cramps are normal at 6 weeks??


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: yes! totalllllllllllllllly normal! I've been pregnant 4 times (1 of which was a mc) and had cramps in ALL of them. It's just your uterus stretching with beanie growing! :) I'm having some dull cramping right now actually!


----------



## lch28

thanks so much! i feel better now as i googled lol.. says its normal as long as there is no bleeding. i just can't wait for my next scan. tomorrow is my due date for my daughter =[


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy 5 weeks to me!!! I'm an apple pip! :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> thanks so much! i feel better now as i googled lol.. says its normal as long as there is no bleeding. i just can't wait for my next scan. tomorrow is my due date for my daughter =[

:hugs: Definitely don't worry about that my dear :hugs: I'm analyzing EVERYTHING right now myself :haha: 

I'm sorry about tomorrow :flower: I know how hard that date is :nope: 



mrsswaffer said:


> Happy 5 weeks to me!!! I'm an apple pip! :)

Happy 5 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## lch28

thanks honey. i am okay today.. we are going to get lunch and go fishing since it is beautiful out. then we will probably go to the pool. trying to stay busy..


----------



## hollyw79

That sounds nice! It's supposed to rain the next three days here so I won't be doing much.

Sadly my maternity leave from work ends tomorrow so I go back Tuesday :cry: I know I was lucky to have off 5 1/2 months though.. not many US companies offer that. My u/s is Thursday .. so maybe work will help time pass quicker for me too!


----------



## lch28

wow thats great! in the U.S most people get 6 weeks, 90 days the MAX. scan is tomorrow.. counting down the hours..


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sure it will go great :hugs:

What time is your appt.?


----------



## lch28

11:00 am.


----------



## hollyw79

I like early appointments! :thumbup: 

My appt. on Thursday is @ 3:30pm~ blahhhh... it's bc I have to work though :nope:


----------



## lch28

i have work tomorrow too. took the day off lol!


----------



## hollyw79

well, I know tomorrow is a big day for you in many ways.. I would do the same. 

I think we both are ready for this week to be over! It's amazing how a loss totally skews your thoughts on pregnancy :nope: I know with my 1st pregnancy- I was so naive and never thought anything would happen .. so then when I miscarried- it turned me into an emotional mess-both during the loss and then with my last pregnancy. I still feel that fear.. hard not to.. but I know at the same time that I have no control and can only pray for the best!


----------



## lch28

i know exactly what you mean. With Sophia i just figured I was pregnant and would stay that way! i mean i knew about mcs and stuff but never thought it would happen to me and once i passed 12 weeks i thought everything was fine. I never even imagined going into labor at 23 weeks.. no cramps or anything bothered me. I was very innocent about it all. Now any little cramp freaks me out to no end!!


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: Well ~ this IS going to be your rainbow baby :hugs:

"Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope."

And someone sent me this during my loss... I thought it was amazing~ 

A poem for all mothers in waiting...

I have longed and waited.
I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.

I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore, and discover.
I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold, and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream.

My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.

I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend, and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment, as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell that many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.

I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.

And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely.
I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth when life is beyond hard.

I have learned a compassion that only comes by walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes, I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## lch28

that is beautiful it brought tears to my eyes. i just love it!! 

scan is in 3.5 hours... gosh i am so nervous..


----------



## hollyw79

:flower: It's going to be ok! You get to see your little beanie!!!! 

Lots of prayers headed your way! :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, make sure you tell us all about it lch28!! My first scan is at 6+4 as well. :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> that is beautiful it brought tears to my eyes. i just love it!!
> 
> scan is in 3.5 hours... gosh i am so nervous..

thinking of you.. hope it went well :flower:


----------



## lch28

my little bean!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaaayyy!! How exciting!! :D I can't wait until mine!! Only 1 week and 3 days to go...!!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance:

AWESOME!!!! I'm soooo glad it went well!!! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

yay!! thanks ladies!! i was nervous the whole time.. in the waiting room i was freaking out and literally held my breath until i saw the heart flicker and he said thats the heart beat congratulations!!! =D best feeling. 4 whole weeks until my next appointment! hopefully the doppler will work then, because my docs u/s thing is soo old we could not hear it or see how many beats per min, but my next appt is july 26th and they said they will use doppler then, then on august 3rd i have my twelve week u/s with maternal fetal medicine for testing etc.. i loved getting those last time, they are so high tech you can see everything on the baby!


----------



## hollyw79

I have no doubt it was nerve wracking~ that will be me this Thursday!

I LOVED my 12 week scan too with Grant! Found out @ that scan actually that it was a boy.. hoping I can get an idea @ my 12 week one this time too!

do you own a doppler??? I have a Hi Bebe fetal doppler... sometimes you can pick it up as early as 8 weeks on your own... I'm praying all goes well and that I get to use it!


----------



## lch28

i don't have one.. not sure if i want to buy one .. i tried to find the hb at 16 weeks last time with a friends and couldnt for the life of me and went absolutely nuts and drove off to my doctors lol. she yelled at me. 

i found out sophia was a girl at 12 weeks too!!


----------



## lch28

so my scan put me back 1 day.. i used charts and opks and fertility friend says i ovulated on cd20 but according to my dates i conceived on cd21 do you think thats something i should be concerned about


----------



## hollyw79

No.. no concern at all! Its normal for it to fluctuate a few days ahead or behind and will do so the whole pregnancy. Don't adjust your dates or anything.. its very normal! :hugs:

I'm back at work today :cry:


----------



## lch28

aww that must be hard hun what do you do?


----------



## hollyw79

I work for a bank..I am actually also working on getting into nursing school. I'm taking Anatomy &Physiology 2 right now.. my last class before I can apply for the nursing program! I can't wait!!

What about you?


----------



## lch28

WOAH!!!!!!!!!! IM TAKING ANATOMY AND PHYSIOLOGY RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! to get my phlebotomy degree!


----------



## hollyw79

Good times! NOT :haha:

A&P 1 was much harder than 2 is right now... definitely not easy classes though!


----------



## lch28

yeah its really hard and there is just so much.. not to mention its night class 6-9 pm and Monday and Wednesday and i will admit i have a hard time keeping my eyes open. yesterday i was honestly so tired.. i have no idea what the teacher said the first hour of class :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm a nurse. :) I loved A&P, especially the heart and kidneys. :)


----------



## lch28

yay!!! we are doing the heart now. yesterday i missed 1/3 of the lesson though.. oh well. i never felt so tired as i do when i am pregnant. if i could be in bed by 7pm i would!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: that's so cool that we all are in the same field :happydance: well- not yet- but working on it! :) 

lch- is A&P broken down into 2 classes for you!?!? I just finished studying the heart a couple of weeks ago actually-- we didn't cover that in A&P 1 .. and I agree- waaaay too much information! I told my husband we could spend an entire semester on just one chapter and it probably still wouldn't be enough! 

I'm thankfully taking it online which helps a lot- it's quite a bit to manage working full time and having kids AND trying to go to school :dohh: BUT- working on it! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

just one class and it is only 8 classes. it is crazy... i don't see how we can possibly cover everything if we have spent the first 4 on the heart ???!?!!? :shrug: midterm Monday. then 4 more classes then on to advanced phlebotomy 

wow i think it is amazing you do all that!! do you have a nanny or daycare etc?


----------



## hollyw79

I just took my midterm.. glad that is done!!!

My husband and I work opposite hours so he takes care of Grant when I work during the day. 

My Ultrasound is today at 3:30pm. I'm nervous!! PRAYING to see the heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Can't wait for the update, Holly! :)


----------



## lch28

holly i am praying your ultrasound was awesome =]

anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. she says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am totally bummed =[


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> holly i am praying your ultrasound was awesome =]
> 
> anyway i am having a bad bad day. nurse called and apparently i have hypothyroidism. she says its amazing i managed to conceive with my level (did not make me feel good) so now i am on thyroid med which i don't feel too great about taking my whole pregnancy. then she proceeds to tell me my progesterone is 12.5. and she sounded all excited about it. i think 12.5 is not good at all. in 2 weeks it only rose from 10 to 12.5 on the suppositories. most websites say that is low. and i am totally bummed =[

awwww hun... you've seen your beanie's heartbeat- that is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!! and one of the girls that follows my journal told me the other day that hers was 12 and she has a beautiful little girl! Remember too - it can fluctuate! :thumbup: 

I'm super glad they caught your thyroid issue early... I'm sure it will be ok.. I know two ladies on here that took it too. Seems like I know at least one person on here for quite a bit! lol But seriously- the other 2 ladies have beautiful babies now too. I can direct you to their journal if you want to talk to them.. I've known both of them well over a year on here! :flower:

My u/s went great! Saw the little hb flickering away :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I got a picture but I need to have my hubby scan it... wasn't the best quality though. I go back 7/23 and they said we'd use the doppler @ that visit. Since I already own one~ I'll probably start trying to find it around 9 weeks or so!


----------



## lch28

i go back 7/26 for the doppler! YAY so glad you heard the hb

i just feel so upset. my doc just said progesterone was normal and i had to ask the level. not sure how to feel at this point i feel like i have so much running against me right now.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 7 weeks!

I understand my dear.. by everything honestly is ok so far!!! :hugs: I know its sooooo hard to relax.. first tri sucks!!!


----------



## lch28

it does i cant wait till 12 weeks


----------



## hollyw79

I wish my doppler would work already!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

lol i am thinking of getting one!


----------



## SLCMommy

Can I please join? I think I am due in Feb 2013 as well. I got a BFP on the 21st :) I don't know how far along I am. I had a 2nd trimester miscarriage in January, so I am praying this is a sticky bean! My cycles were off since my m/c, bled twice in May... so I have no idea when my last true LMP was. However, I go to my first OB appointment on July 3rd. 

Thanks! :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> lol i am thinking of getting one!

Well, I Know like you said it can cause worry when you can't find it... but if you know going in that you may not find it-- it's really not that worrisome. I can honestly say it calmed me down MANY times and saved me from going in to my doc MANY times.. best $100 I ever spent! :thumbup:



SLCMommy said:


> Can I please join? I think I am due in Feb 2013 as well. I got a BFP on the 21st :) I don't know how far along I am. I had a 2nd trimester miscarriage in January, so I am praying this is a sticky bean! My cycles were off since my m/c, bled twice in May... so I have no idea when my last true LMP was. However, I go to my first OB appointment on July 3rd.
> 
> Thanks! :)

:hi: Of course! Welcome! :) Congrats on your bfp!!! 

I'm so sorry for your loss :nope: I know a mc is the absolute worst thing a person can go through and I know it's forever changed me and how I am being pregnant. Makes me nervous!!! 

Will you get an u/s on July 3rd when you go in!??!!


----------



## lch28

SLCMommy welcome hun i also had a 2nd trimester loss in february at 23 weeks i went into early labor. can i ask what happened ?? congrats on your bfp

hollyw79 were you always able to find the hb??


----------



## hollyw79

not at first...it was VERY hard at first.. but once you find it.. your LO typically hangs out in the same area and isn't as hard. It's cool to see how you progressively find it higher and higher in your belly :) 

this is the one I bought:

https://www.healthchecksystems.com/checkout/cart.cfm?add_product_id=853,816


----------



## lch28

yes i know what you mean Sophia was always on the right side for me.. i think one time she was on the left. once a nurse couldn't find it and she wasn't doing it right and i got so freaked out i grabbed the doppler from her and found it in 2 seconds . my fiancee was so embarassed lol i was like OH MY GOD GIVE ME THAT!! i was in a bad state though, we were at the er due to my gallstones and i was in awful pain, then she is over here trying to find the baby basically above my belly button!! that looks like a really good one, plus it has the heart rate moniter , i am really curious to see how many bpm it is, my docs u/s doesn't tell you.. and its usually a good hint for the gender!! do you know your bpm?


----------



## SLCMommy

lch28 said:


> SLCMommy welcome hun i also had a 2nd trimester loss in february at 23 weeks i went into early labor. can i ask what happened ?? congrats on your bfp
> 
> hollyw79 were you always able to find the hb??

They never really found out :cry: He himself was "perfectly healthy" :cry::cry:
Dr said pathologist said it looked like there may have been a blood clot in the cord. That's the best answer I've gotten :(


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> yes i know what you mean Sophia was always on the right side for me.. i think one time she was on the left. once a nurse couldn't find it and she wasn't doing it right and i got so freaked out i grabbed the doppler from her and found it in 2 seconds . my fiancee was so embarassed lol i was like OH MY GOD GIVE ME THAT!! i was in a bad state though, we were at the er due to my gallstones and i was in awful pain, then she is over here trying to find the baby basically above my belly button!! that looks like a really good one, plus it has the heart rate moniter , i am really curious to see how many bpm it is, my docs u/s doesn't tell you.. and its usually a good hint for the gender!! do you know your bpm?

Being able to see the bpm on the doppler really helps confirm you are listening to the baby! :thumbup: Unfortunately my ob's u/s machine is old and sucks and couldn't tell me the bpm :nope: I wish I was having an u/s @ 8 weeks... that's the next big hurdle according to my fertility doc that I saw last year!



SLCMommy said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> SLCMommy welcome hun i also had a 2nd trimester loss in february at 23 weeks i went into early labor. can i ask what happened ?? congrats on your bfp
> 
> hollyw79 were you always able to find the hb??
> 
> They never really found out :cry: He himself was "perfectly healthy" :cry::cry:
> Dr said pathologist said it looked like there may have been a blood clot in the cord. That's the best answer I've gotten :(Click to expand...

gosh, that has to be sooooo hard hun :nope: I'm sorry you went through that ... so very sad!


----------



## SLCMommy

I've ran through my mind over and over what could of happened, why it happened, and how it happened but it just drives me crazy. I'm a conservative Christian, so I've just been really hoping the Lord is blessing this new pregnancy right now. :(


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> I've ran through my mind over and over what could of happened, why it happened, and how it happened but it just drives me crazy. I'm a conservative Christian, so I've just been really hoping the Lord is blessing this new pregnancy right now. :(

I'm the same... and as devastating as my loss was... my baby Grant that was just born in January would never have been here and he is the sweetest thing ever. I try to remember too that even though I may not understand WHY... there is a purpose. 

Proverbs 3:5-6


5 Trust in the Lord with all your heart
and lean not on your own understanding;
6 in all your ways submit to him,
and he will make your paths straight.

and Happy 6 weeks hun! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

It's hard though. You feel almost betrayed, and your left feeling empty and confused. 

Btw hollyw, who is the little baby in your picture? 

I hope to get an ultrasound on the 3rd. If I don't I'll be a more nervous wreck :)


----------



## hollyw79

I understand :( My loss was 1st tri .. and I have no doubts at all that being in 2nd tri makes it 100 times harder :cry: 

My avatar is my little man Grant that I conceived 2 months after my MC and just delivered in January :cloud9: love him!


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> I understand :( My loss was 1st tri .. and I have no doubts at all that being in 2nd tri makes it 100 times harder :cry:
> 
> My avatar is my little man Grant that I conceived 2 months after my MC and just delivered in January :cloud9: love him!

Are your pregnant again?

Fertile Mertle!! :haha: ;)


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I understand :( My loss was 1st tri .. and I have no doubts at all that being in 2nd tri makes it 100 times harder :cry:
> 
> My avatar is my little man Grant that I conceived 2 months after my MC and just delivered in January :cloud9: love him!
> 
> Are your pregnant again?
> 
> Fertile Mertle!! :haha: ;)Click to expand...

:wacko: Yup :) What's crazy is that I had to go through fertility treatment to get preggo with the LO that I mc AND Grant... and so my hubby and I decided to "wing it" as we wanted another either before or after I start nursing school.. so I had until Sept. to conceive OR wait 2 years until nursing school is over and *BAM*- 1st month of sorta trying- preggo!!

So assuming all goes well- my LO's will be 13 months apart :wacko: plus I have my almost 10 year old son :thumbup:

scares me having 2 so close in age but I know it's a blessing in many ways too!

how old are your other kids??


----------



## mrsswaffer

My brother and I are 14 months apart (I'm older) and we get on really well. :) I'd like my kids to be quite close in age too, I think.


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I understand :( My loss was 1st tri .. and I have no doubts at all that being in 2nd tri makes it 100 times harder :cry:
> 
> My avatar is my little man Grant that I conceived 2 months after my MC and just delivered in January :cloud9: love him!
> 
> Are your pregnant again?
> 
> Fertile Mertle!! :haha: ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: Yup :) What's crazy is that I had to go through fertility treatment to get preggo with the LO that I mc AND Grant... and so my hubby and I decided to "wing it" as we wanted another either before or after I start nursing school.. so I had until Sept. to conceive OR wait 2 years until nursing school is over and *BAM*- 1st month of sorta trying- preggo!!
> 
> So assuming all goes well- my LO's will be 13 months apart :wacko: plus I have my almost 10 year old son :thumbup:
> 
> scares me having 2 so close in age but I know it's a blessing in many ways too!
> 
> how old are your other kids??Click to expand...


WOW! Well hey... if this is a sticky bean, it is a total blessing, huh?! :hugs: :baby: You must be exhausted, though. Being pregnant with a five month old is a lot of work... but kudos to you! :thumbup: 

I was getting ready for nursing school as well!! Same thing....We were going to ttc until September and if I didn't get pregnant than I was going to go through with nursing school full time and than just try a year after I had been working (for the maternity leave). But, to my shock... I got a BFP on June 21st! So, plans changed. I decided to not go to nursing school right now in my life. Currently I am a SAHM, (and probably could use extra money if I worked...) but, anyways, I decided I honestly would have to decide either being a full-time mama (not trading time with hubby except for "me" time and no day-care) or being a full-time nursing student. Even if I were to go full-time, nursing is a very serious occupation and deserves to be taken very seriously during school. I really don't want to have to sacrifice time with my baby verses studying for school. So, I decided to put nursing on the back burner. I signed up for Bachelors of Science in Early Childhood Education, which is an all online school and at my own pace so for me, this works REALLY well. Everyone is different, and have a difference situation so I don't judge. Just for me, I'd rather spend these very precious moments near my infant verses in a classroom and although ECE school is taken seriously, it's not as intense as the RN program or it's pre-recs so I won't have to spend 2325954 hours studying for a test. If that makes any sense. 

My oldest is a girl, other two are boys. My children are 7, 5 and 3. When baby is born (if it's a sticky bean...which I hope it is) they will be 8, 6 and 4. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

*mrsswaffer*- that's awesome!! I LOVE hearing positive stories like that!!! :) 

*SLC*~ I TOTALLY understand where you are coming from and I agree with you.. Sadly.. after my dh got laid off~ I turned into the breadwinner so I'm working full time right now. I just finished maternity leave though. I work for an awesome company & got almost 6 months off. On top of working.. I am taking Anatomy & Physiology 2 which is my LAST pre-req! :happydance: I'm taking it online so I do everything when my kids are in bed which work out great. I can definitely see why you are doing something online--makes a huge difference!

We are actually moving to Georgia next summer so I can go to nursing school there in August 2013. They do things differently than Florida.. here in FL you are required to do all pre-req's like anatomy, microbiology, etc.. BEFORE you can even apply. So one year pre-req's and then the 2nd year is full time nursing. In Georgia- you apply for nursing and then you take pre-req's mixed in with nursing classes over the two year period. SOOO- bc I am done with all the pre-req's-- I will only have the nursing classes left so I will basically only be in school part time which works out great bc I have my children and - hopefully another little one! the downside is that I could technically finish in just one year if I stay here BUT I will have to go full time.. but up there- it will take me an extra year but only bc I am going part time and it just works out better for our family that way and allows me to be home with my children. Another positive is that my in-laws are going to let us live for free in their 2nd home AND my MIL will watch Grant & this next baby the 2-3 days a week that I will be in class so we won't need daycare and they will be with someone I trust. The big thing is I won't be crazy overwhelmed trying to do it all in one year! It does suck that it will take longer- but worth it IMHO! :) 

I LOVE the age gap that you will have.. that's how it is with my sisters.. exact same spacing and I LOVED it!


----------



## lch28

SLCMommy aww honey i know just how you feel.. its terrible to have any loss. I couldn't even believe it when i was in labor at 23 weeks. I knew i was in over my head but had some crazy idea my baby girl would make it, and when the doctors told me that it was not going to happen i just lost it. She passed away in my arms and i honestly locked myself in my apartment for 9 weeks. its really hard and my first stage of grief was disbelief, then anger, then just plain sadness. i am glad we are pregnant with our rainbows

holly my dr's u/s machine is ancient too! it didn't say bpm and i couldn't hear the hb! boo!!!!!!!!! will have to wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## SLCMommy

To those of you who have had a loss and are now pregnant with a rainbow baby: Are you nervous about losing this one? I am really am, but my feelings are if it happens, it happens. There really isn't anything we can do if we are going to lose our babies :( It's heartbreaking, but as much as we didn't cause it (if we are healthy, not on drugs, etc..) we really even have less control of "saving". I just really want us to hold our babies in the end!


----------



## lch28

yes hun i am terrified, i have an incompetent cervix so i am very high risk and their is always a chance i will go into labor early again. its very hard


----------



## SLCMommy

lch28 said:


> yes hun i am terrified, i have an incompetent cervix so i am very high risk and their is always a chance i will go into labor early again. its very hard

I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Honestly- I think about losing this LO *every* day... what scares me this early too is that I may not even know if/when it happens! 

I was a WRECK in my pregnancy with Grant that I just delivered in January-- It's not AS bad this time as I was with him. But I no longer am naive... I KNOW I can have another loss. When I was preggo with my oldest son and with the baby I lost - it never ONCE crossed my mind that anything would happen.. not ONCE. Then you learn how common mc are and such.. it's heartbreaking. :nope: 

I'm trying to just let the "control" go and give it God.. and I keep telling myself no amount of worrying is going to do any good! Easier said than done though!


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw - is it a possibility you m/c because you got pregnant so soon after you had Grant?


----------



## hollyw79

I mc the baby before Grant.... Grant is a rainbow baby for me! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Grant-April2012_45.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aniauk83

My due date is 25.02.2013


----------



## hollyw79

aniauk83 said:


> My due date is 25.02.2013

congrats!!! :happydance:

will this be your first??


----------



## aniauk83

Yep first one  just found out 17 days ago


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> I mc the baby before Grant.... Grant is a rainbow baby for me! :cloud9:

Ohh! DUH! LOL :haha::winkwink: I'm sorry!! I was confused for a moment.

That is so cute he is your little rainbow!


----------



## SLCMommy

aniauk83 said:


> My due date is 25.02.2013

Congratulations!!! That is what I think I am due too!! :happydance::happydance: But, I go to my first OB appointment tomorrow so I will get my official due date than so it may change to be a little sooner ;)


----------



## lch28

aniauk83 congrats honey!

oh my .. grant is beautiful!!!!!!!!! 

i too worry everyday.. i never thought id worry about early mc but now with the low progesterone it is constantly on my mind.. then ill be worrying about early labor =[ i wish after 12 weeks the worry could stop but im sure it will increase


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck at your appointment SLC :hugs:


Soooo.. symptoms wise... how is everyone feeling???


----------



## lch28

good luck for your appointment!!

i am okay symptom wise.. my nausea started.. but its at night?!?!?! so weird lol. i feel fine until early evening. im also tired.. and tmi but gassy =[


----------



## hollyw79

My nausea starts when I don't eat frequently... sucks bc I feel the need to eat more which is not good!!! lol It's worse @ night for me too. No throwing up or anything though :shrug: that scares me actually!


----------



## SLCMommy

Ugh, my appointment sucked. I got there, told the practice refused to take me because I was high risk. No referral or anything......

So, I got into the OB that would take high-risk the soonest I can... and that isn't until July 23rd...


:growlmad::dohh::nope::wacko::hissy::saywhat:


----------



## hollyw79

Omg that is unacceptable! Especially if you are high risk!!! Can they place you on a waiting list if someone cancels???


----------



## lch28

oh no hun.. you should most def be seen before that! is there other high risk dr? can you pay for a private scan maybe???


----------



## SLCMommy

lch28 said:


> oh no hun.. you should most def be seen before that! is there other high risk dr? can you pay for a private scan maybe???

Looking into a private scan at least :)


----------



## lch28

you def should hun


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just cried for no reason. Haha!


----------



## lch28

i do that all the time! 

im kinda worried.. i feel like my nausea went away


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 8 weeks lch! 

Nausea will come and go.. my nausea isn't bad AT ALL and it scares me too honestly.. but that's exactly how it was with Grant-- so I keep telling myself that. I remember going in for an u/s at 7 1/2 weeks with him and I felt FINE and I was sure I was going to walk in and get bad news- but everything obviously was great! 

Hang in there! :flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun that is reassuring.. i guess i am just worried cause i was awfully sick with Sophia.. up until 13 weeks. i actually lost 6 pounds. My mom told me the only pregnancy she was ever sick with was me. I am the only girl, i have 2 older brothers. She said that you get less nausea with boys and more with girls. Not sure if that is true but maybe im having a baby boy!!


----------



## hollyw79

Not true for all women about boys/girls- I was sooooooooooooooooooo ill with my first son- deathly ill- I think I gained 10 pounds the whole pregnancy- the nausea was relentless until I was almost SIX months preggo! :dohh: With my last little man- I threw up some and felt queazy pretty badly at times-- but it wasn't as bad as my first one was. This time around.. I feel even LESS queazy!!! So I don't know!!!


----------



## lch28

have you thrown up yet? i threw up at least twice a day... i just don't know whats going on =[ and im getting really upset i almost called my dr to beg for a u/s today because i have no symptoms but i resisted..


----------



## hollyw79

No.. I honestly haven't... I have this dull "blah" feeling that comes and goes and I feel pretty ok overall honestly--- I have thought the same thing about calling and trying to get an u/s... I HATE having to wait forever to be seen again. I got weekly u/s with Grant the first 2 months- so this is a DRASTIC change for me. It's hard not to worry! But - honestly- what I keep telling myself is that I'm not having sharp cramping pains and I'm not bleeding AND I saw the HB so the odds really are in *our* favor! :thumbup:

Read this tonight:

Question: What Are the Odds of Miscarriage After Seeing a Fetal Heartbeat on an Ultrasound

Seeing the baby's heartbeat on an ultrasound is a good sign and does put a pregnancy into a lower risk category for miscarriage.
Answer:

Doctors generally agree that the risk of miscarriage decreases once the pregnancy reaches a point that an ultrasound can detect a heartbeat. The exact amount that it decreases, however, seems to vary by group.

It's hard to say any exact numbers from the available research, but here are some statistics that certain studies have come up with.

For women with no vaginal bleeding, most estimates suggest that the odds or having a miscarriage after seeing a heartbeat are about 4%. 

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/pregnancyafterloss/f/oddsheartbeat.htm


----------



## lch28

awww thanks hun.. that makes me feel better. i really wanna call on monday and ask for a u/s.. but i don't think they will do one just because i don't have any symptoms :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

I think along the exact same lines as you do.. I understand :hugs:

I plan on trying my doppler here in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

I have not vomited yet. Prayimg this is one pregnancy that I dont though.


----------



## lch28

well i guess i got my wish cause have been feeling nausea all day... someone on here found a place that does private scans right near me so we are thinking of it


----------



## hollyw79

ooooh I would totally get a private scan!!!!


----------



## lch28

i really want too but when?? should i get it this coming week? or wait 2 weeks and 5 days for my appointment with doppler and get it around 15/16 weeks??


----------



## hollyw79

I would do both! Most private places give you discounts on subsequent u/s... I would do one now and then a gender scan at 15/16 weeks :thumbup:

I know a few private places here- but I don't know if they do them this early in the pregnancy ... I'm going to call Monday and ask!


----------



## lch28

i am also not sure if this place does it so early but ill check.. its 150 and my fiancee may not want us to get 2 lol..


----------



## hollyw79

bah... tell him not to be a Scrooge :rofl: My DH didn't want me to get a doppler- but I was like "I *AM* getting one- PERIOD!" and he was actually glad I got one too after we had some scares .. .like I had spotting at 15 weeks and we were out of town- I had brought the doppler with me and he ended up being thankful. Same with the u/s- I had 3 elective u/s with Grant.. one at 15 weeks, one at 23 I think and another at 28 or 29. The last 2 were 3d/4d.

Honestly- your chances of mc drop SIGNIFICANTLY after 8 weeks if the HB is good and strong-- even my fertility doctor said 95% of mc happen by the 8th week- which I am almost there- and bc I know I probably won't get an u/s until 12-13 weeks.. I'm realllllly considering an early private one if they will do it! Once I get out of the first tri- I will feel A LOT better!


----------



## lch28

hahahaha he is such a nut about money sometimes. i think its cause growing up his family was very unfortunate and he is still in the mindset of only spending on the neccesities even though we have more then enough money. hey i grew up on a poor side of town too but he is just nuts with it lol!!!


----------



## hollyw79

that makes sense.. same with my hubby and I.. but this was like bread and milk- a requirement! :rofl: 

So when is your A&P class done!??! I have less than a month to go - August 5th-- can't come soon enough!


----------



## lch28

august 18th ... i had my first test on wednesday and it was really hard and im scared i failed.. i knew all the questions. and then came the diagram of the heart. it was so much more complex then the diagram she gave us and taught us from. half the time i was like what the hell is that even pointing too =[ ?!?!?


----------



## SLCMommy

I feel totally icky today :( Been laying in bed all day


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> I feel totally icky today :( Been laying in bed all day

awww is it morning sickness or something else!?!??

it's crazy- in some ways I WISH I felt worse as more of a reassurance! but then with having a 6 month old and working and school- I'm trying to be thankful and just praying all is ok! 

Hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## SLCMommy

Im just SOO bloated and SO painfully gassy :(


----------



## hollyw79

I know that feeling sucks. Maybe try putting some lemon in your water that will help reduce bloat???


----------



## lch28

well nausea is here with a vengeance. i am also bloated =[


----------



## hollyw79

Thats good! I feel ya on the bloated.. definitely dealing with that!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I feel you guys. It's soo hard :( I feel like i'm getting kicked with both bloat and nausea with a hammer! It's really not fun :( lol

I'm going to try some lemon water... good suggestion. It probably will help with the tummy issue too.


----------



## lch28

mmmm i get a cup of ice and put lemon juice in it lol.. my fiancee thinks its digusting


----------



## SLCMommy

lch28 said:


> mmmm i get a cup of ice and put lemon juice in it lol.. my fiancee thinks its digusting

LOL!! Yeah, that is a bit too sour for me. LOL!! :haha:


----------



## lch28

lol i dont know why it doesn't bother me.. i hate sour stuff.


----------



## SLCMommy

Something might be wrong. A family friend of mine gave me money to go to one of those mall ultrasound places. They told me today the didn't see ANYTHING, even though I am supposed to be 7 weeks at least. 

I cried, than made an appt with my dr. I went into the hospital today and got blood drawn to check my level, I see the dr tomorrow because he wants to do his own ultrasound, than I'll get my levels checked on Friday and they will compare and see if they are rising or decreasing. :( 

All me and my poor husband want to do it have a child together - two back to back losses would be emotionally damaging for us :(


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> Something might be wrong. A family friend of mine gave me money to go to one of those mall ultrasound places. They told me today the didn't see ANYTHING, even though I am supposed to be 7 weeks at least.
> 
> I cried, than made an appt with my dr. I went into the hospital today and got blood drawn to check my level, I see the dr tomorrow because he wants to do his own ultrasound, than I'll get my levels checked on Friday and they will compare and see if they are rising or decreasing. :(
> 
> All me and my poor husband want to do it have a child together - two back to back losses would be emotionally damaging for us :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry hun :nope: No doubt that is scary. Was it an external abdominal scan?? If it was~ it very likely could be bc of that... like too soon to see that way. I know for example that I have a retroverted uterus which makes baby sit farther back & had to have internal scans in my last pregnancy until I was like 10 weeks. It could be that??? 

The hospital wouldn't do a scan for you? 

I'm glad your doctor is seeing you tomorrow and I hope you get some positive answers hun.

Praying for you!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Yes, it was just external exam. Tomorrow I'm getting an internal scan and my 2nd blood draw on Friday. The draws will tell me if my levels are going up or down, if they are going up that I probably am just not as far along - or like you said - baby sat way in the back, but if my levels are going down... I'll have to accept it.

It's just hard to have back to back losses, especially since the one before I lost our son in my fourth month :(


----------



## hollyw79

Just have hope and faith for now hun :hugs: I know it's super hard. :nope:

I'll be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## lch28

aww honey i am sure that it is just because you had an abdominal scan.. ill be thinking of you as well.. please let us know how the doc appointment went. :hugs:

afm - okay im going to cave and call my doctor today. I just can't understand how i feel nothing like i did last time and its really got me worried sick


----------



## hollyw79

good morning lch! I understand what you mean... it won't hurt to call. Hopefully they'll take your concern to heart and do something for you! 

I go next Wednesday for my appt. ~ I will be 9w1d... I'm wondering if they'll be able to locate the baby on the doppler that early- and I'm wondering if they CAN'T- will they do an u/s or what?? LIke I want SOME reassurance that everything is ok!


----------



## lch28

they'll do a u/s im sure if they cant find hb via doppler


----------



## hollyw79

I would hope so but I know in Wednesdays the doctor that does them isn't there.. and that's my only day off to go so I can't change my appointment either. :( we shall see!!

Slc... thinking of you! Hope you got good news today! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i called my doctor. they said that its completely normal and they have patients who feel fine the 2nd pregnancy or felt fine the first and horrible the second. and some who never feel sick at all. they also said my body may be used to to hormones since i was just pregnant in February :shrug: im gonna try to stop worrying. appointment in 2 weeks yay


----------



## lch28

Oh m geeee 9 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone!! &#8206;*WHEW* Baby is okay!! Baby was hard to find because it decided to park at the deepest depths of the right hand side of my uterus... but there I see a baby with a strong heartbeat! Due date is officially March 6th! :) I must of ovulated REALLY late and got a REALLY early BFP because I am only 6 weeks 1 d :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> i called my doctor. they said that its completely normal and they have patients who feel fine the 2nd pregnancy or felt fine the first and horrible the second. and some who never feel sick at all. they also said my body may be used to to hormones since i was just pregnant in February :shrug: im gonna try to stop worrying. appointment in 2 weeks yay

I'm glad they reassured you :hugs: quite a few people have told me the same thing about being used to the hormones.. I was preggo almost all of 2011 with the mc and then Grant.. and here I am again. My nausea really hasn't been that bad most days... no sore boobs- I AM exhausted but I also have a 6 month old who won't sleep :haha:

and happy 9 weeks :yipee: 



SLCMommy said:


> Hey everyone!! &#8206;*WHEW* Baby is okay!! Baby was hard to find because it decided to park at the deepest depths of the right hand side of my uterus... but there I see a baby with a strong heartbeat! Due date is officially March 6th! :) I must of ovulated REALLY late and got a REALLY early BFP because I am only 6 weeks 1 d :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

that is the BEST news and totally made my day!!!!!!!!!

I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

awesome news SLCMommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Lch & SLC.. how are you feeling?? 

I have my checkup tomorrow... I'm realllllly hoping he can find the HB for me or I'm going to insist he does an u/s... even if I can't have it done right then and there. I am prettttttttttttttttttty sure I found it myself on my doppler yesterday for the first time though :happydance: It was so quick and gone after just a few seconds and I couldn't find it again.. makes me wonder if I imagined it :haha: 

I just want reassurance from my doctor :thumbup:

SLC~ happy 7 weeks!!

Lch~ You're close to double digit weeks :yipee:


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you! Yesterday my stomach was really uneasy. I vomited quite a bit even after I took my zofran medication. :( 

lch- You are close to double digies. YAY!!

holly - eee! You are at the 9 week mark. Where I'm from 2nd trimester starts exactly at 13 weeks so you both are close! :)


----------



## hollyw79

are you taking 4mg or 8mg of zofran??? zofran is GOOD stuff.. it normally works pretty good! :) 

I consider 2nd tri right at 13w0d too :thumbup: Wish I was there already :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> are you taking 4mg or 8mg of zofran??? zofran is GOOD stuff.. it normally works pretty good! :)
> 
> I consider 2nd tri right at 13w0d too :thumbup: Wish I was there already :haha:


I think it's strange how some people say 2nd tri starts 14w 0d, I'm like..hmmm... no... :nope: LOL. I go by the Mayo Clinic guidelines :) I'm sure it all depends on where you are from though.


----------



## hollyw79

no way jose'! :haha:

and when you are 13w0d.. you are technically in your "14th week" so it's still right :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL that's right! Any baby name ideas?


----------



## hollyw79

oh gosh no!!!!! I haven't even started thinking... and I won't probably for a few weeks. What about you????


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> oh gosh no!!!!! I haven't even started thinking... and I won't probably for a few weeks. What about you????

For a girl I really like the name Ivy. Right now I'm thinking Ivy Joy, Ivy Noelle or Ivy Victoria. Other first names I've played with are Ruby and Lucy, but they are popular.


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh no!!!!! I haven't even started thinking... and I won't probably for a few weeks. What about you????
> 
> For a girl I really like the name Ivy. Right now I'm thinking Ivy Joy, Ivy Noelle or Ivy Victoria. Other first names I've played with are Ruby and Lucy, but they are popular.Click to expand...

I love Ivy Noelle- that flows so well! 

I also really like Ruby and Lucy a lot!!! 

What about boys?? Any idea on that yet?


----------



## hollyw79

Just got back from my appointment. As suspected- my doctor couldn't find the HB.. he tried and tried and tried and tried. He then said "I'm getting stressed out- *I* Am going to just bring you to the ultrasound room and do it myself!" I was SOOOOO glad he proactively offered to and that I didn't have to ask!

I got to see my little pip!!! All looked good and I got to see him/her wiggling the feet or legs or whatever you want to call it! Still very tiny but looks great for where I am at I am GLAD he couldn't find it on the doppler bc I got to see the baby instead!

Their machines suck~ but here is a picture- head is on the right hand side

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/Newbaby.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

No idea for a boys name yet. Btw, real lovely ultrasound picture!! I'm kinda glad you got an ultrasound, there fun :)


----------



## lch28

awww holly that is a beautiful ultrasound.

10 weeks tomorrow yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! appointment in 1 week.. bigger yay!!!!!!!! lol. 

slc hope the nausea eases up on you a bit.. i only had it for like a week and i am refusing to worry. i will hear the hb or get a u/s next week and everythings fine =]


----------



## hollyw79

I tell ya-- honestly ... I was/am worried about the nausea too- bc I don't have much of it at all!! I feel NOT pregnant more than I DO feel preggo! I'm just exhausted a lot- but I attribute that to having a 6 month old that refuses to sleep!! :haha:

Don't worry about the lack of symptoms at all!!! 

Double digits tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## MamaGA

Hey y'all! I'm Jenni, 26yo. Expecting number 3. EDD Feb 3rd. Thought I'd say hi!


----------



## hollyw79

MamaGA said:


> Hey y'all! I'm Jenni, 26yo. Expecting number 3. EDD Feb 3rd. Thought I'd say hi!


:hi: Congrats & welcome! Do you have boys or girls so far??? I have 2 boys already :)


----------



## lch28

welcome jenny!!

yup 10 weeks tomorrow! so happy. so im running out of my prenatals and they are 75 dollars a month. I was thinking of just getting some at the drug store over the counter instead but not sure if they are as good?? any ideas?


----------



## hollyw79

lch.. this is what I take:

https://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Ligh...&qid=1342725790&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbow+light

this brand is VERY easy on the tummy.. has ginger in it to actually help relieve queasiness! :thumbup: I've been taking this brand for a long time. :) 

They say you *should* take a prenatal with DHA in it nowadays.. and since mine doesn't have that~ I buy this to take it with it ~ 

https://www.amazon.com/Enfamil-Expe...UTF8&qid=1342725809&sr=8-1&keywords=lipil+dha

It's still A LOT, A LOT cheaper than buying expensive prenatals which really are not necessary! :thumbup:

I do also take an extra folic acid each day bc I know it's one of the most important things to take .. and you can't overdose on that.. anything extra is excreted through your urine. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

hmm. im gonna see what they have at CVS and if not just cave and pick up my prescription.. its called prefera ob +DHA.


----------



## joo

hi ladies can I join? Pregnant with my first and EDD is 23rd Feb. I have my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow and hopefully won't have to wait to much longer for a scan. How is everyone feeling with it so far? Any sickness? I've had nausea since about week 5 or 6, started dry having at week 8 and the vomiting started yesterday (week 9) NICE! XXX


----------



## hollyw79

Hi joo :hi:

I've been very, very tired and nauseous here and there but haven't thrown up once :shrug: I hope it doesn't get much worse for you! The placenta should be taking over soon and that usually causes relief in symptoms! 

Is this your first?


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> hmm. im gonna see what they have at CVS and if not just cave and pick up my prescription.. its called prefera ob +DHA.

did you find any OTC prenatals??

Your appointment is tomorrow, right??? :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

lch - Happy 10 weeks! My goodness time is going by fast!! Only two more full weeks and than you are in the 2nd trimester!! yahooo!!!

Holly - Only a few more days for you too!!


----------



## joo

Yep it's my first. I hope you're right! Did you get any sickness with your other 2 boys? Have you noticed any new symptoms you didn't get last time? X


----------



## SLCMommy

I haven't felt good since about 6w 0d.. :( Headaches, vomiting.. ugh! It's like the flu bug. LOL


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> lch - Happy 10 weeks! My goodness time is going by fast!! Only two more full weeks and than you are in the 2nd trimester!! yahooo!!!
> 
> Holly - Only a few more days for you too!!

thank you :hugs;



joo said:


> Yep it's my first. I hope you're right! Did you get any sickness with your other 2 boys? Have you noticed any new symptoms you didn't get last time? X

I was INSANELY ill with my first son- I didn't gain really ANY weight and puked for almost 6 months- it was bad enough that I had to go out on long term disability too. I could not drive without puking MULTIPLE times.

My last pregnancy with my son that was born in January- I threw up quite a few times and was nauseous quite a bit.. but not as bad as my first son. My boobs hurt A LOT with him- but they never did with my first son.

And then this pregnancy- I've had "eww" moments and felt like I needed to eat to make it go away- but haven't even come close to throwing up :shrug: My boobs don't bother me at all either...I just feel super tired!


----------



## lch28

hello i got once a day + dha prenatal .. but omg they are HUGE!!!!!!!!!! the biggest pills ever. i wish my appt was tomorrow.. thurs lol


----------



## hollyw79

Grrrr... Thursday is too far! I don't know why I thought tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## lch28

i know!!!!! actually it doesn't seem so far away. i am really looking forward to it =]


----------



## joo

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? I didn't have any sickness today. I thought the day that happened I'd be jumping for joy, but instead I just felt worried :-/ anyway I had my booking in appointment today, it went well but they took a bit of blood which made me a bit woozy! Got my scan booked for 3 Weeks tomorrow. Has everyone had theirs yet or got a date? X


----------



## SLCMommy

I've had a scan just because there was reason to suspect loss. I was 6w 1d. I thought I was farther along lol. Oh well. I'm just happy for a sticky Beanie. My obgyn usually does ultrasounds at 9/10 weeks so I don't know if ill get another one again at that time or not since I already have had a scan. Thought id be due Feb 25 but since my scan it was bumped down to March 6th.


----------



## SLCMommy

I already know ill be a planned c section and it'll be done at 39 weeks so ill end up with a late Feb baby lol


----------



## joo

Oh wow I bet that must have been so reassuring to see your lil bean so early! I hope you still get your later scan though x


----------



## SLCMommy

Me too. Its always fun to see them!


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> i know!!!!! actually it doesn't seem so far away. i am really looking forward to it =]

:haha: I know! you must be more patient than me! :) 



joo said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone today? I didn't have any sickness today. I thought the day that happened I'd be jumping for joy, but instead I just felt worried :-/ anyway I had my booking in appointment today, it went well but they took a bit of blood which made me a bit woozy! Got my scan booked for 3 Weeks tomorrow. Has everyone had theirs yet or got a date? X

The MAJORITY of my days I don't feel nauseous... I understand the worry... but don't let it phase you! :hugs:

I've had 3 u/s so far.. saw the yolk sac @ the first, hb at 6w2d, and then one this past Wednesday. :thumbup: I go Aug 14th for my nuchal scan. I love love love the 12 week scan bc the baby looks like a real baby! Praying it all still goes well! I think we have our scan the same day???!!?



SLCMommy said:


> I've had a scan just because there was reason to suspect loss. I was 6w 1d. I thought I was farther along lol. Oh well. I'm just happy for a sticky Beanie. My obgyn usually does ultrasounds at 9/10 weeks so I don't know if ill get another one again at that time or not since I already have had a scan. Thought id be due Feb 25 but since my scan it was bumped down to March 6th.

not going over 39 weeks is good! Once I hit full term, I get so impatient :rofl: I won't go past 39 weeks either bc of fluid issues in my past pregnancies.. my doc already has told me he will induce again by 39 weeks if I don't go on my own before then :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!

Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son. 

Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there. 

I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".

I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them teenaged brats and those wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.

My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )

Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.

One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.

Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/


----------



## joo

Holly - yes I have my dating/nuchal scan on the 14th. So exciting! It will be the first time I have seen mini-joo :) can't wait to see your scan pic!

SLC - wow those kids sound like absolute brats! You just can't believe parents leery their kids behave like that or bring them up thinking that behaviour is acceptable. I hope you can get something sorted soon, stress from neighbors can be the worst, I went through a 6 month period with nuisance neighbors & it wasn't fun at all :( xx


----------



## hollyw79

How did your appointment goes lch?????

How is everyone else feeling???

I finalkygot my lo's heart rate on my doppler.. 178bpm :happydance: Music to my ears!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I've been so so so sick :( blah!!


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> I've been so so so sick :( blah!!

that is the exact opposite of me ... I'm sooo sorry you feel so crummy :nope: Have you tried a few different anti- nausea meds?

Also- sea bands? Ginger gum/candy??? Both of those helped in my last pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

hello ladies
sorry i did not get a chance to update..

appointment went great. she didn't bother with the doppler and just went straight to the u/s .. she said they don't use it until 12 weeks. baby is doing great!! saw the hb and everything. wish i could hear it!! ill hear it at my 12 week scan. so my cerclage is scheduled for august 7th. bad news is my cervix is already short.. 2 cm =[ =[ she said it doesn't matter because the baby won't put any weight on my cervix yet and ill be 12 weeks 4 days when i get the stitch. plus im getting the stitch with the highest success rate.

lots of stuff coming up..

august 3rd 12 week scan
august 7th cerclage
august 16th OB appointment


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 11 weeks hun!!! :hugs:

I'm soooo glad it went well! And that's great that the cerclage will be in soon so you can breathe a sigh of relief. The baby IS still super tiny.. I'm sure it's going to be ok!


----------



## joo

Hey all. Holly, that's great that you found HB with the doppler. I ordered a doppler yesterday so I hope I have the same luck. Any tips?

Sorry for being a bit tick but what is a cerclage?

Re the sickness, my friend bought me some sea bands but I'm gutted they didn't work for me :( but I have heard lots of success stories. But ginger beer, 7up, ginger biscuits & dried fruits were good for me 

Hope you're all good xxx


----------



## hollyw79

What kind of doppler did you get joo?? I have a Hi-Bebe one and LOVE it!

Best advice I can give is to lay straight out, start down low by your pubic bone all the way to the left and go all the way to the right slooooowly.. and slowly inch your way higher up until you find it! :thumbup: What I found with my last pregnancy is that my little man liked to stay camped out in the same place.. so once I found it.. I could *usually* go right back to that same area and find it quicker.

Also- some say a full bladder helps- others say an empty bladder.. so just try both ways until you figure out what works best for your body! :hugs:

And double digits for you tomorrow! :bunny: YAY!! :)


----------



## joo

I got a cheapie from Amazon, it's an Angel Sounds one, was only about £20 & had good reviews. Thanks for the tips I will definitely try them. When I get it I'll be about the same stage you are now as I'm only about 5 days behind you. Do you use the gel or baby oil or just normal moisturiser? X


----------



## hollyw79

I use the gel-- when I bought my doppler- it came with 2 things of gel :thumbup: I've never tried anything else :shrug:


----------



## lch28

thanks!! i want a doppler with all the doppler talk.. still didnt hear the hb only saw it


----------



## lch28

hey ladies here is my scan
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hollyw79

:cloud9: your little bean is adorable! And so much bigger than I expected!


----------



## joo

Beautiful scan pic, I bet it was amazing! X


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies =] we were so happy


----------



## joo

My doppler came today girls. OH is making me wait until later to try it though. Can't wait to try out, hope we find HB tonight. 

anything to report ladies? Any more scans coming up?

Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

joo said:


> My doppler came today girls. OH is making me wait until later to try it though. Can't wait to try out, hope we find HB tonight.
> 
> anything to report ladies? Any more scans coming up?
> 
> Xxx

awesome!! I LOVE having mine.. heard my LO's hb last night.. 171 bpm :cloud9:

so is your OH just waiting to be there with you!?!? EXCITING!!

My 12 week scan is next Thursday- can't come soon enough!


----------



## lch28

yay!! my 12 week scan is on friday! omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## joo

Exciting times ladies! Holly what is the scan you're having on the 14th? Out have you had your scan date brought forward? 

OH made me wait because he wanted to watch something on the TV :haha: but no luck today I'm afraid. I'll try again on Friday but with a full bladder instead :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> yay!! my 12 week scan is on friday! omg omg omg omg omg

trade ya :haha:



joo said:


> Exciting times ladies! Holly what is the scan you're having on the 14th? Out have you had your scan date brought forward?
> 
> OH made me wait because he wanted to watch something on the TV :haha: but no luck today I'm afraid. I'll try again on Friday but with a full bladder instead :)

I was impatient :blush: I bumped it up a few days :haha:

I tried my doppler today with no success :shrug: sucks! but it's still early so it is what it is...I hope you find it soon! :hugs:



how are you ladies doing on weight gain?


----------



## lch28

=[ lol oh my.. not even going to say out loud how much weight i have gained!


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: I think I've gained 7 lbs :blush: a little too much :nope: my doctor is a weight freak too which sucks... he gave me a lot of crap in my last pregnancy about it! I lost all the weight plus 10 pounds. I gain it soooo easily :dohh:


----------



## lch28

i gained 12 :blush: my doctor doesn't care about weight.. but i don't even know how it happened!!


----------



## hollyw79

I don't know either :shrug:

my goal last time was 1 pound per week... and be around # of pounds gained/# of weeks preggo.. you're 12 weeks tomorrow so by my book.. not too bad :thumbup:

I gained the most this last time in the first half of my pregnancy... later on- my belly wasn't able to take in as much food due to lack of space so it slowed down. I gained about 34lbs last time which isn't bad imho!


----------



## lch28

my SIL gained 75 pounds with her first pregnancy. i def don't want that to happen. thats waaay to much. yeah i have heard the pound a week thing.. i also heard that you shouldn't gain in the first tri!! i lost weight in the first 12 weeks with Sophia.. i was so so sick. Instead of nausea ive just been starving. i think that is why i gained a lot.. tbh.. i gained 15 pounds by time i went into labor with her. That is basically how much i have gained now =[ OMG SCAN TOMORROW 10 : 15 !!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> my SIL gained 75 pounds with her first pregnancy. i def don't want that to happen. thats waaay to much. yeah i have heard the pound a week thing.. i also heard that you shouldn't gain in the first tri!! i lost weight in the first 12 weeks with Sophia.. i was so so sick. Instead of nausea ive just been starving. i think that is why i gained a lot.. tbh.. i gained 15 pounds by time i went into labor with her. That is basically how much i have gained now =[ OMG SCAN TOMORROW 10 : 15 !!!!!!!!


75... wowza! My doctor would probably sleep @ my house to stop me from eating :rofl: He gave me a hard time with Grant when I gained 5 lbs. in one month- I actually was proud of myself bc I had been a PIG! :rofl: I sorta gave HIM a hard time for coming down on me like that... bc I had been doing fine for the most part. 

I'm totally the same though- right now- I just want to EAT! :dohh: I can't help it!! 

Oooooh I'm so jealous your scan is tomorrow! That's awesome! And :yipee: for a morning appointment!!! Don't forget to update!!!

Were you going to try and find out the sex !?!??! Sometimes they can tell @ the 12 week scans.. 



SLCMommy said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.

Oh yikes.. I'm sorry you've been so ill :nope: that was me in my first pregnancy. Zofran is a GOD SEND! I've only ever taken the dissolvable ones and they work GREAT! I would guess some of your headaches are from that med- it's notorious to get them while taking Zofran. I actually had to take some Zofran for the very first time today- and within an hour I had an awful headache. 

I'm glad you're starting to get your appetite back.. and the placenta starts to take over around 9-10 weeks and then usually by 2nd tri.. you should be good to go! fx'd!


----------



## SLCMommy

MS usually stops around 12/13 weeks?


----------



## lch28

yes SLC because that is when the placenta fully takes over.. mine stopped at 12w4d with Sophia. i just woke up and i was like.. WOAHH IM NOT SICK! lol. then in 2nd tri only had it occasionally.. maybe twice. 

holly yes!! im gonna try to find out the gender! lol. they told me with sophia last time but her legs were wide open! so i'm def gonna ask if they can tell. im so excited . less then 3 hours. ill update a pic but prob not until late tonight, i have the day off of work so me and my fiancee are going to get done some much needed errands etc.


----------



## joo

Hope your scan went well :)

Holly I don't blame you for getting your scan date brought forward, it's just too long to wait! 


Sorry you've been so sick SLC :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> MS usually stops around 12/13 weeks?

it *should* .. it's different for everyone.. but most see an improvement around then! :thumbup: 



lch28 said:


> yes SLC because that is when the placenta fully takes over.. mine stopped at 12w4d with Sophia. i just woke up and i was like.. WOAHH IM NOT SICK! lol. then in 2nd tri only had it occasionally.. maybe twice.
> 
> holly yes!! im gonna try to find out the gender! lol. they told me with sophia last time but her legs were wide open! so i'm def gonna ask if they can tell. im so excited . less then 3 hours. ill update a pic but prob not until late tonight, i have the day off of work so me and my fiancee are going to get done some much needed errands etc.

awesome! :yipee: I can't wait for your update!!! :) And HAPPY 12 weeks!! :happydance: 



joo said:


> Hope your scan went well :)
> 
> Holly I don't blame you for getting your scan date brought forward, it's just too long to wait!
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been so sick SLC :hugs:

It IS too long! :haha: I wish it was tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## lch28

i will post a pic later.. i have a mental block about the scanner and need my fiances help lol!!!!!!! anyway it went amazing. finally got to hear the hb, 159 bpm.. guessing its a girl.. with sophia they told me she was a girl at 12 weeks. so i asked the u/s tech if she could tell. so she goes " i can but im not allowed to tell you anymore." lol pooey. i have another scan at 16 weeks (cervical length and they'll check the gender) plus the 20 week scan..

cerclage on tuesday =[ im scared.

also babe is measuring 5 days ahead??? do you think thats weird?! like first i was one day behind. now im 5 days ahead. and im sure i didn't ovulate 5 days sooner...


----------



## joo

Happy 12 weeks! Glad scan went well - what a shame they weren't allowed to tell you the gender even though they knew! Where abouts in the world are you if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad it went well. 

:saywhat: wtf about not being able to tell you :growlmad: I hope they don't pull that crap with me!!!!! 

don't worry about the cerclage.. my friend that had one said it weny a lot easier than she expected :hugs:

I also wouldn't worry about the size... the dates will continue to fluctuate your whole entire pregnancy- super normal! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

i know =[ i was so annoyed. i was just like.. OMG SHE KNOWS AND SHE WONT TELL US!! not fair =[


----------



## lch28

hey ladies :hugs: here is my scan. any one know the skull theory thing? would love some guesses lol
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2









scan0002.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2









scan 0005.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLCMommy

Ich - I dont know that theory! I'm sorry! But neverthless, happy 12 weeks!! :hugs: 

To the rest of you ladies: 11 weeks, huh? getting close!! I'm almost reaching double digits! I haven't felt the baby move yet (obviously, LOL. I usually do around 15/16 weeks) but I have definitely felt "activity" in there. Not flutters but I can tell things are shifting because I can feel it when I'm laying down watching TV. It's a weird feeling. lol :) :winkwink::friends:


----------



## hollyw79

awww such cute pics Ich! I'm not sure how the skull theory works.. hard to say.. super adorable though!!!! :cloud9:

slc~ I started feeling flutters with Grant around 11 weeks and a few days- very, very faint.. but since this isn't your first baby~ it's DEFINITELY like- even for where you are- to start feeling tiny tiny movements! :thumbup: I've had a couple of times where I've felt flutters and it made me wonder.. I'm not sure yet. I can't wait for the kicks!!!

AFM~ u/s on Thursday :yipee: CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

You have an ultrasound on Thursday?! Is that the 9th?

Good luck!! I bet you are SO excited! I would be. I always love seeing baby on the screen!


----------



## hollyw79

SLCMommy said:


> You have an ultrasound on Thursday?! Is that the 9th?
> 
> Good luck!! I bet you are SO excited! I would be. I always love seeing baby on the screen!

yup :happydance: It's my 12 week NT scan :thumbup:

and they BETTER take a guess @ the sex!!! and baby better cooperate! :haha:


----------



## joo

Ich, I'm new to gender guessing and I only found out what the skull theory is the other day! But my guess is boy :blue:. I bet you can't wait for the next scan when hopefully they will tell you for sure!

I found baby's heartbeat last night for the first time! Exactly 11 weeks. So in love :cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

my next ob appointment is on Thursday :)


----------



## lch28

most everyone is guessing boy lol!! i am sooo excited for my scan. im also thinking.. maybe my doctor will tell me lol =] they forward the scans to him and im sure he won't care about waiting till 16 weeks. UGH. cerclage tomorrow. relieved that i made it this far and also scared to death =[


----------



## hollyw79

joo said:


> Ich, I'm new to gender guessing and I only found out what the skull theory is the other day! But my guess is boy :blue:. I bet you can't wait for the next scan when hopefully they will tell you for sure!
> 
> I found baby's heartbeat last night for the first time! Exactly 11 weeks. So in love :cloud9:

that is AWESOME! It's the best~ isn't it :cloud9: 



SLCMommy said:


> my next ob appointment is on Thursday :)

that's cool! :) I go for my u/s Thursday! I'm sooo ready for it to be Thursday! :thumbup:



lch28 said:


> most everyone is guessing boy lol!! i am sooo excited for my scan. im also thinking.. maybe my doctor will tell me lol =] they forward the scans to him and im sure he won't care about waiting till 16 weeks. UGH. cerclage tomorrow. relieved that i made it this far and also scared to death =[

Oooooh good idea to just ask your doctor!!!!! I would BEG! :haha: 

Lots of :hugs: I know tomorrow is a big day.. it's going to be ok though! :flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun =] i may hold off on asking until my appointment next week.. tomorrow may not be such a great time lol


----------



## hollyw79

How did your cerclage appt. go Ich?!?!??!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Just got back from my scan a little while ago. I'm SO thankful that everything appears really good so far. Baby was nice and wiggly and hard to believe but it's already just an inch or so under my belly button! Nasal bone was there.. they did the back of the neck measurement and it was .14- they said it should be less than .3 so that's great. Praying the rest of the results from the blood work turn out low risk! Baby looks GREAT though. It's CRAZY bc 95% of the time, short of being tired- I do not feel pregnant AT ALL. The lady that scanned me remembered me from last time. She was due 2 weeks after me before so it was great to catch up with her and I BEGGED her to do her best to guess the sex. She spent 5 minutes or so just trying to guess! She said if she had to bet-- she would say :pink: I must say, I'm super excited. I know VERY WELL it could still be a boy.. so I'm not going to say girl for sure yet.. but it's nice to know I have a chance :haha: I am going to schedule a private u/s for between 15-16 weeks. I also go back Sept. 20th for my anatomy scan which I'm looking forward to. 

Here are a few pictures of my little pip! She was awesome and gave me like 10 pictures!!! 

take a look at the potty shot at the end and tell me your thoughts! :thumbup:


https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/1.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/3.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/4.jpg


----------



## joo

Beautiful scan pics holly! So glad everything went well, the bloods should be fine too. Your pics are so clear, and what a nice last for giving you 10! I really hope I get a sonographer as good as yours. Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

You're up next Joo! :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

i have my appointment today! just in a few hours. might get a scan! xx


----------



## lch28

yay for scans ladies! holly i would most def say that is a girl! that would be awesome for you!! of course any gender is great but you have all boys now! she will be very well protected by her big brothers :haha: my cerclage went great. no complications, he said my cervix was at a great length now and he fully expects it to hold this baby in! i got an epidural so didn't feel a thing. except the epidural of course lol.. now that hurt! it hurt a lot more then it did in labor.. maybe cause in labor i was already in pain! i wish my u/s tech told me the gender =[ boo


----------



## SLCMommy

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg

10 weeks, 5 days :)


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> yay for scans ladies! holly i would most def say that is a girl! that would be awesome for you!! of course any gender is great but you have all boys now! she will be very well protected by her big brothers :haha: my cerclage went great. no complications, he said my cervix was at a great length now and he fully expects it to hold this baby in! i got an epidural so didn't feel a thing. except the epidural of course lol.. now that hurt! it hurt a lot more then it did in labor.. maybe cause in labor i was already in pain! i wish my u/s tech told me the gender =[ boo

I'm glad it went great and that there were no issues at all :hugs: Hopefully you can breathe a little easier!! :hugs: 

You will be getting regular u/s to check your cervix, right?!?! Maybe someone can tell you!??! 



SLCMommy said:


> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg
> 
> 10 weeks, 5 days :)


awwwww :cloud9: soooo cute!


----------



## lch28

beautiful scans ladies


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! My scan (and 27th birthday) is in two days!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

mrsswaffer - Yay! Happy Birthday in advance! Make sure you upload a picture of your scan! :)


----------



## joo

Can't wait to see your pic mrsswaffer!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, thanks. Tomorrow's the day! :)

I don't think we'll be uploading the scan pic though, because we like the idea of keeping it to ourselves and just showing friends and family in real life. I hope no-one minds, I just think posting the pics is a bit invasive. Plus, like Facebook, some websites take possession of your pictures when you upload them, and I want these pics to be all ours. :D


----------



## hollyw79

joo~ good luck on your scan tomorrow!!!! I'm sure it will go great!!! You'll have to update us!!!

Ich & SLC~ how are you ladies doing!?!?!?

I'm basically tired ALL.THE.TIME! Ready for some 2nd tri energy!! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

holy- only three more days and than you are in the 2nd tri!!!!! Are you taking extra naps during the day? :)

AFM, I've been okay. Still sick, not terribly, but I vomit here or there. Than, out of the blue the other day my breasts have gotten VERY tender and sore. I can't wait until the 2nd tri as well.


----------



## SLCMommy

mrsswaffer said:


> Aw, thanks. Tomorrow's the day! :)
> 
> I don't think we'll be uploading the scan pic though, because we like the idea of keeping it to ourselves and just showing friends and family in real life. I hope no-one minds, I just think posting the pics is a bit invasive. Plus, like Facebook, some websites take possession of your pictures when you upload them, and I want these pics to be all ours. :D

I never assumed sharing your ultrasound picture was invasive. It's not like your showing us anything private (ie: bank statements, your naked body ). But, to each their own. :shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad the nausea isn't too bad! Could be worse!!

My boobs definitely feel bigger... its funny bc the first ten weeks or so there was no change!!


----------



## SLCMommy

hollyw79 said:


> I'm glad the nausea isn't too bad! Could be worse!!
> 
> My boobs definitely feel bigger... its funny bc the first ten weeks or so there was no change!!

Not to be too personal, but are they sore? I don't see much of a size difference but mine hurt....:nope: For sickness, I'm still having to take my Zofran. I wish I didn't have too...but I tossed up a tomato sandwich today which while gross, it didn't look like THAT much came up...so that makes me happy and confident I kept most of it down. lol


----------



## lch28

hi ladies. im really really sick =[ =[


----------



## SLCMommy

lch28 said:


> hi ladies. im really really sick =[ =[

awww :hugs: like vomiting? I'm sorry :(


----------



## joo

Thank you Holly! Only a couple of hours to go. I'll come on later today - after the scan I have visits to do with OH to share our wonderful news with people. Going to be a long day! Sorry not been around much lately. Ich I hope you feel better soon. Morning sickness is no fun huh! I'm pleased to say mine seems to be subsiding for now. 

Hope other than the sickies & the sore boobs everyone is well xxx


----------



## hollyw79

lch28 said:


> hi ladies. im really really sick =[ =[

oh noooo :( I'm sorry! I hope it subsides soon! Are you taking anything for it!??!? 



joo said:


> Thank you Holly! Only a couple of hours to go. I'll come on later today - after the scan I have visits to do with OH to share our wonderful news with people. Going to be a long day! Sorry not been around much lately. Ich I hope you feel better soon. Morning sickness is no fun huh! I'm pleased to say mine seems to be subsiding for now.
> 
> Hope other than the sickies & the sore boobs everyone is well xxx

Exciting!!! Did you say you were or were not going to try and find out the sex??? 





I scheduled a private gender scan for Aug 30th :happydance: I can't WAIT!


----------



## lch28

i actually have a sinus infection . its horrible. my head hurts and my nose is stuffy and im so achey all over =[ my throat hurts too plus i have Ms


----------



## hollyw79

Aw man :( that SUCKS.. especially since you can't really load up on meds bc you're preggo! Just keep drinking plenty! :flower: I hope it passes ASAP!


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. im on antibiotics but im scared because i am prone to yeast infections from antibiotics


----------



## hollyw79

what about taking probiotics?? that's safe for baby and should help offset getting a yeast infection???


----------



## joo

Ich that sucks! Hope you feel better soon xx

Scan went well today. Sorry the pic is a little grainy. Baby was mid kick (can just about make out baby toes on the original) and all it wanted to do was suck it's thumb

https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/msjoo/Joely%20and%20Pauls%20pregnancy%20pics/20120814_163842.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

:cloud9: ADORABLE joo! Any guess on the sex?


----------



## joo

Thank you Holly. I think boy, OH thinks girl. Scan pic isn't really too clear and the sonogropher didn't mention anything either. I'm not sure if I will be finding out at 20 weeks or not, will have to have a good think about it xxx


----------



## lch28

beautiful scan!!

i am taking probiotics but i still get a YI sometimes


----------



## SLCMommy

beautiful scan :)


----------



## lch28

hey ladies. just had my dr appt. cervix is looking great!! here is my scan. look at the babies lil legs!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hollyw79

awwww awesome! I'm glad all is well! :hugs:


----------



## joo

Thanks girls :hugs:

Ich that's another great scan, I can see baby's legs too :cloud9:


----------



## hollyw79

How is everyone??? 

I have my gender scan in 9 days on the 30th.. totally counting down! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Oh mi gosh!! My gender scan is on the 30th too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, really? I've never heard of doctors ordering gender scans that early! How did you two get so lucky? ;)


----------



## joo

Oh wow that's so exciting girls! I can't wait to find out what you're having - that's if you want to share. My anomaly scan isn't until Oct 10th. They do them at 20 weeks here & that's when you can find out the gender, but I'm not sure if we're gonna find out yet. I hope it passes quickly for you girls, I can imagine how excited you are :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Awesome Ich! What time is your appt.? Mine is at 9am! :thumbup:

SLC~ I'm paying for a private gender scan! you should check to see if they do them if your area if you're interested!

Joo~ I'll definitely share! :) they technically do them between 18-20 weeks here but I am soooooo impatient & paying for a private scan! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

mines at 1 pm =[ lol boo

well i have a gender scan at 20 weeks also. this is my cervical length scan but they will tell me the gender also


----------



## SLCMommy

Ohh, private ones! That makes sense! DH said he's not going to pay for a private one since we will be getting one early October for my 20th week ultrasound. Grr...cheap DH. LOL!


----------



## hollyw79

mine said no at first.. but with a little prodding, he agreed :winkwink:


----------



## joo

Apparently I can get a private early gender scan at 15 weeks, it's £80 & it's about an hour away. OH isn't really up for it though :( I can see where he's coming from though, that money could buy us a Moses basket or a crib and if we do decide to find out the gender we will be keeping it a secret anyway so we might aswell wait. I will definitely have a pang of jealousy when you girls go for your gender scans though :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

awwww--- well, one way to look at is that you will be SURE SURE SURE of the sex when you go :thumbup:


----------



## joo

How's everyone doing? Holly & Ich - how did the gender scans go? 

Xxx


----------



## lch28

hey ladies.. baby wouldnt uncross legs so i have to wait till 20 weeks to find out!!


----------



## hollyw79

Ich.. that sucks! :nope: they didn't offer to bring you back for free?? Happy 16 weeks!

joo~ how have you been?? 

SLC~ how are things? 

I'm SHOCKINGLY team :pink: :happydance: I won't lie~ I'm verrrrrrry excited to have a daughter!!


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh holly congrats! how exciting!!

it wasnt a private scan.. i have another scan at 20 weeks


----------



## hollyw79

ohhhhhhhhhh I see. :growlmad: Well- next time your LO BEST cooperate :haha: 

That's not that far away! Is that your anatomy scan I take it?


----------



## lch28

yes but i want to get a private one before it. i cant wait another minute lol


----------



## hollyw79

Yes! Get one scheduled for Monday :haha:


----------



## lch28

lol!!! my fiancee thinks its silly. plus i just got laid off so blowing $150 may not be wise :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

holly: I am incredibly jealous!! ;) ( I want a baby girl! ) A little baby girl! How wonderful!! Congratulations!!

lch: I'm sorry you couldn't see your baby! Here, if that happens they reschedule for free!


----------



## lch28

well i think since it wasn't really my gender scan they didnt do that. it was a cervical length / basic growth scan. she said next time at 20 weeks theyll make sure to see it. 4 weeks to go *sigh*


----------



## joo

Congrats Holly, love that you're team pink! How exciting, now you can get cracking on coming up with some girl names.

Ich - how frustrating! But at 20 weeks hopefully baby will oblige!

I'm doing well, still super tired but that stage should be coming to an end. I had to rebook my 20 week scan but the hospital are so busy they couldn't get my scan in until another week, so they had to ring another hospital & I've rebooked for a couple of days later. Friday 12th. I'm just about to research the other hospital now as not sure if they tell you the gender or not.


----------



## hollyw79

Ich... do you have a date for your growth scan? They are doing mine Sept. 20th so not too far away.. I am not buying ANYTHING pink until I get it TRIPLE confirmed at that appointment. I'm SURE it is a girl- they thought so @ my NT scan too- but I want to be sure, sure, sure! 

SLC~ Happy 14 weeks! :flower: You might have a pink little bundle in there too! Not too long for you to find out either in the scheme of things! :) 

joo~ is that the 12th of Sept. that you'll get your scan or October?? Mine is Sept. 20th. I hear ya on being EXHAUSTED. I would like to say once the pregnancy is over, I'll feel better- but I know that's not true :haha:


----------



## joo

Oops yeah it's October 12th. I have my 16 week check up September 15th which I think is a Saturday so I will have to double check that appointment. Also all of my appointments seem to be a week behind - I know they are really busy with a big increase of pregnancies recently, but slightly worrying nonetheless! 

Holly - roll on Sept 20th so you can start buying all those cute outfits & decorations!


----------



## hollyw79

that sucks to be behind Joo.. I am SO Impatient- I always schedule my stuff just a smidgen ahead :haha: 

Happy 15 weeks too!!! Can you believe in 5 weeks~ you will be 1/2 way done?!?! CRAZY!


----------



## joo

Oh I'll stop complaining now... I got my dates wrong! My next checkup is September 13th :dohh: preggo brain. 

I know it's so exciting! Is anyone finding that the weeks are passing a bit quicker now? I don't know about you guys, but I found the 1st 3 months passed so slowly and now the 1st scan is done it seems to be flying by! I will get more excited when I see you girls are going for your anatomy scans because then I know I won't be far behind :)


----------



## hollyw79

honestly- this pregnancy has flown by since day 1 bc I have a little 7 month old.. I have NO TIME to think or rest or eat or sleep :haha:


----------



## lch28

its september 27th =[ so far away


----------



## hollyw79

Ich... take my 7 month old for a few weeks.. time will FLY by :rofl: 

Has your DH agreed to a gender scan or does he still think you should wait?


----------



## lch28

he thinks its silly to spend the money and then get one 2 weeks later lol


----------



## hollyw79

what a pregnant woman wants, a pregnant woman gets :haha: 

I totally understand that- very true.. but if anything- it could just be a confirmation if TWO scans show a certain sex :thumbup: 

:haha:

I'm so terrible.. I pushed my DH into it too.. I couldn't wait the 3 weeks :rofl: Although - truth be told- I'm still waiting until the 20th to TRULY believe I'm team pink even though 2 scans have already said so!


----------



## SLCMommy

My next OB appointment is Sept 6th.. I can't wait. Feels like forever!!


----------



## joo

oh no wonder it's pasting quickly for you Holly, with a 7 month old to keep you busy! 

SLC - that's this week, hopefully it will fly by!

Anybody starting to show yet? X


----------



## SLCMommy

joo : I'm showing :)


----------



## joo

I'm glad I'm not the only one then! People at work point out my bump /podge & then seem a bit shocked when I say I'm 15 weeks :shrug: I was starting to get a bit of a complex about it :haha: I am wearing a mixture of my normal clothes & some maternity clothes, I seem to be in the in between stage. x


----------



## hollyw79

I am definitely showing some. I can still wear SOME of my regular clothes- but not all and I have whipped out my maternity clothes :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

im showing a lot!!! lol =] 

im sure its a girl holly.. i was told at 12 weeks sophia was a girl and she sure was!


----------



## joo

Wahey! Bring on the bumps! X


----------



## SLCMommy

I am in the weird in-between stage. I can fit regular clothes, but they are uncomfortable. Maternity clothing is much more comfortable but I don't "fill out" the shirts yet.


----------



## SLCMommy

I lost my little guy at 16 weeks. 22 hours of labor, born last Wednesday at 6:20 am, weighing 5 oz and 6 inches tall.


----------



## hollyw79

oh hun :flower: I am SO VERY SORRY :nope: 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I wish I could say or do something to make you feel better :cry: I'm so sorry my dear 

:hugs:


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh honey.. i am so so sorry for your loss. i know no words will help now but just know you are in all of our thoughts..


----------



## joo

I'm so sorry hun, really cannot imagine what you're going through :(

:hugs:


----------

